# just some bud



## kushkush1 (Nov 11, 2008)

sour diesel and i think bubba kush not sure but super great herb!!!!!











skunk, mids but this stuff is great, some grade B herb lol


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 11, 2008)

Brutal pic


----------



## kushkush1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i may not have a good camera but i got some good bud


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 11, 2008)

smoke it


----------

